# plecos for a new tank



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

My dad wants me to get a pleco fore my new 29 gallon tank. So far i am starting to agree with him. So what types of plecos could i get, other than a bristlenosed or rubber lip pleco? Any suggestions would help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

And are there any nessecities needed for a plecos health? I know there are requirements for driftwood, but i would need to boil it. Is there a type of driftwood that would be fine without boiling it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You don't have to boil any wood, it just helps to make sure anything that might harm the environment gets killed off and to reduce initial tannins. You can also rinse it under the hottest water possible for about 5 minutes. A bathtub works great. I also use a bristle brush on new wood to get rid of the flakes on it that might clog up my filter and to get rid of topical dirt. Tannins are good for the water and only create the issue of a yellow/brown tint. It will take longer and longer for that tint to return the longer the wood is in the tank, but the wood will never stop leaching tannins.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

For a 29G I would go with Bristlenose Plecos because they don't get very large. You can always get the Common Plecos for dirt cheap, but they'll outgrow a 29G in about a year if you buy them around 1-3".


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

how do albino chocolate plecos work in a 29 gallon tank. Would it get too big? And are there any good plecos from Petsmart? That is mainly where i get my fish any other fish products. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I got a Albino Choclate Pleco Female and bought her under an inch and now she is little bit over 6 inches. She looks very pretty and are fun to watch she goes all over the tank. I got a picture of her on the side. 

It took her 11 months to reach that size, but I feed my tank Frozen Bloodworms, Frozen Brime Shrimp, Omega Color Flakes, Hikari Algae wafers and Hikari sinking Pellets to speed up growth and i keep that in a good rotation and all my fish look awsome. 

With my own research and help of some people like Jones we have found out they will get around 18 inches MAX in a tank that will allow them to get into that size which will probably take her another 2-3 years easily. But right now i have her in my 75 gallon tank and will place her in my 125 long tank in a couple of weeks.

Hope this information helped ya


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

candy stripe plecos are cool and dont get bigger than 3-4in.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Wrestler boy: thank you but i had already thought of getting that pleco and maybe a rubber lip. please try to refrain from posting in old threads that are atleast a month old. Thank you for helping though


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

SAF, it's really not an issue here. you havent gotten a pleco yet according to your sig, and he was offering a suggestion. a month old thread isn't bad at all.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

clown plecos are awsome.. mine is about 2 1/2 years old and he is arround 4 inches.. he dosnt seem to eat all the alge.. so i added one otto to that tank.. you could always do a small pleco and a few ottos to assist


----------

